# ocean master vs ocean master cape point



## tonio (Jan 27, 2008)

I was looking at the 12' ocean master rod 6-12oz both spinning and casting. I noticed the 12' ocean master cape point 6-12 oz. A buddy and me started debating on which was better. the original OM or the new lighter version. We both agreed that the original ocean master for casting, but disagreed on the spinning. I chose the the original 6-12oz for spinning he thinks the new lighter model. Fellas tell me what you think?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i think they are the exact same blank.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

They ARE the same blank. Y'all need a new arguing point.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Regular OM12 and OM12 Cape Point are the same when it comes to casting. Only difference is the reel seat! No such thing as the "lighter version"! So who won??? I'll take 1/2 the winnings!!!


----------



## tonio (Jan 27, 2008)

The cape point seems to be softer at the top. I question if it can really throw an 8 oz weight. I have an original OM spinning and it throws an 8oz with full control. I have even thrown a 10 oz without it getting soft on me. I was looking for the casting version and I question the toughness of the cape may, does it get soft with 8ozs?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

tonio said:


> The cape point seems to be softer at the top. I question if it can really throw an 8 oz weight. I have an original OM spinning and it throws an 8oz with full control. I have even thrown a 10 oz without it getting soft on me. I was looking for the casting version and I question the toughness of the cape may, does it get soft with 8ozs?


Again...same blank...same tip. OM 12 Heaver vs. OM 12 Cape. You can't compare a "spinner" to a "conventional". Both 12's are equally solid.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

same rod.

only different color.
reel seat or none
cps uses alconites

the cps is lighter only because there is no more corkgrip.

but all of them will hurl 8oz to spain

all have bad bite detection with mono, so braid is nice to use on these rods.
but if you use big bait... doesnt matter if your rod is already on the sand.
being dragged halfway into the wash.


----------



## tonio (Jan 27, 2008)

WOW, Cork wrap makes that much of a difference, Going back to hold these rods again. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I always thought they where two completely different blanks.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

tonio said:


> The cape point seems to be softer at the top. I question if it can really throw an 8 oz weight. I have an original OM spinning and it throws an 8oz with full control. I have even thrown a 10 oz without it getting soft on me. I was looking for the casting version and I question the toughness of the cape may, does it get soft with 8ozs?


ive thrown 16oz + bait before on the cape point with no issues, didnt go far as i would like but didnt feel like it was close to breaking either


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Damn John - that's a lot of weight. I know they are good for it though. I've thrown an 8oz spider weight with a huge bluefish head on a reg. OM 12' spinning rod with no fear of breaking. Distance was a touch lacking though. Actually, a lot lacking ......


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

John81 said:


> ive thrown 16oz + bait before on the cape point with no issues, didnt go far as i would like but didnt feel like it was close to breaking either


Geeeeesh...maybe I otta try a big old cannon ball downrigger weight in the 3-4 lb. range. Wonder if I could get NASA to launch my stuff for me, LOL I can't imagine tossing 16 oz., but then, I'm 60 years old. I have enough trouble with 8nb8! Time for my arthritis medication...be back later!


----------



## atsealevel (Dec 30, 2007)

Holy crap 16oz.........


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

tonio said:


> WOW, Cork wrap makes that much of a difference, Going back to hold these rods again. Thanks for the info.


You'd be surprised how much all that stuff weighs when added up. You would probably think they were different blanks if you held a built OM 12' versus the raw blank. The thread, guides, epoxy, reel seat, butt cap, etc all do nothing but add weight.


----------

